# Junior Gentlemen's Fountain Pen



## colinsmith1954 (Dec 28, 2019)

Several years ago I made a junior gentlemen's fountain pen for a friend. They have some how damaged the centre band such that there is no thread now in the cap centre band.
Does anyone know where I could get a replacement centre band without buying a complete kit.


----------



## larryc (Dec 28, 2019)

I recently had a customer return two Jr. Gentlemen's rollerball pens with the same problem. I also found one I had in stock with the same problem. I was unable to come up with parts so I had to purchase complete new components from CSUSA. The CSUSA components are not exact replacement so had to make brand new pens. Trashed the old ones.


----------

